# rEFIt boot sur usb



## athlon64 (23 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

Je possède un Macbook pro fin 2009.

J'ai installé rEFIt et une netinstall de Debian sans problème, et ce a partir d'une clé USB.

Mais se pose un problème, je ne peux plus booter sur une cle USB, elle est détectée, mais quand je la lance sur rEFIt il boot sur ma partition Linux mais pas sur la clé

Comment enlever temporairement le choix de debian sur rEFIt ou le forcer a booter sue la clé et pas sur ma partition debian.

Merci bye


----------

